
Gimp is working on its own version of “smart objects” - pmoriarty
https://daviesmediadesign.com/gimp-is-quietly-working-on-its-own-version-of-smart-objects-and-its-just-as-good-as-photoshops/
======
lebaux
Great to hear! That is about it, I respect developers of free software and
understand it is big enough undertaking even without constant snarky remarks.

------
rurban
I would not call that smart objects, just "live links".

Smart objects would be parametric blocks, where you can stack various
transformations of any kind. As in Houdini, Blender or any parametric CAD
programm.

------
lwhalen
Glad to hear the team is making progress. Slightly OT, might anyone here know
what is up with the super-slow release of 2.10.20 installer for OS X? It's
been several weeks since the latest release, and there's only the 2.10.14
installer available. I've done some poking around in the bug-tracker, but
wasn't able to find an Issue for whatever might be holding up the OS X
installer.

------
DonHopkins
Great to hear! Now if only it was easier to be taken seriously when
evangelizing a piece of software named "GIMP"...

~~~
phoe-krk
This is exactly why it has been forked under a less-passive-aggressive name,
Glimpse[0]. If GIMP implements these, Glimpse eventualy will get them, too.

[0] [https://glimpse-editor.github.io/](https://glimpse-editor.github.io/)

~~~
esperent
I don't think passive aggressive is the right description for the name... It's
just plain bad. Who wants to think of related sexual fetishists when
performing image manipulation? Glimpse is much better. Is there any chance the
name will get officially changed?

~~~
dgellow
Nobody thinks of sexual fetishism when editing something with GIMP.

Nobody thinks of the word “chrome” when using Chrome, or of a literal window
when using Windows, or of a literal docker ship when using Docker.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Nope, but when someone asks me IRL, at work say, "you're into FOSS what are
your most used graphics tools" then I'm not mentioning The GIMP (which I've
used for, what, 15 years).

Glimpse is a good name, though I never got why they couldn't just call it GNU
Imp - Wilber might as well be an Imp.

------
dankerr
Great to hear! Now if only it was easier to wrap text around a circle...

~~~
Lammy
I promise this is a serious suggestion and not snark, but I respect projects
that resist adding poor implementations of other applications' core
functionality. Type rendering is _hard_! Let GIMP be an excellent RGB-pixel-
pushing program, and maybe give a real page layout application a shot instead.
The output will be worlds prettier than anything you'd be able to do in GIMP.
Scribus is nice:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scribus](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scribus)

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Scribus is great for layout, I'd use Inkscape for text around a curve and then
import it.

I've always wished for a common canvas so one could attach a program to a
canvas - eg in a new layer - and add parts, rather than passing files around.

------
heavenlyblue
So how many developers are working on this feature?

------
sneeuwpopsneeuw
Great to hear! Now if only it was easier to understand what most of the
buttons with strange icons do...

~~~
numlock86
Expert software is not for everyone.

~~~
DonHopkins
By far, most experts use Photoshop.

~~~
numlock86
Most experts use commercial software like Autocad 3ds max over Blender for
example, too. But what is your point? It's still expert software.

------
folli
OT: what's up with those "Great to hear! Now if only it was easier to..."
comments? Some kind of meme I'm unfamiliar with?

~~~
muro
My favorite is "how to draw a circle in gimp" \- every time I need to do that,
I search on Google for that. Now if only it was easier to...

Instead of adding more and more features, they should really get some UX
experts involved, it's a horrible mess.

~~~
henearkr
Gimp is actually addressing the problem by developping smart objects.
According to the article, thanks to the smart objects you will be able to do
your vector-drawing operations (including circle, polygon drawings etc) using
Inkscape, and the changes will be automatically reflected in the linked layers
in Gimp.

~~~
muro
I'm sure there are some people who think "when I want to draw a circle in
gimp, I start by installing Inkscape", but I'm surely not one of them.

~~~
zimpenfish
“If you wish to make an apple pie from scratch, you must first invent the
universe.”

